# Webcam video preview faliure



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there,

I recently brought a webcam from ebay, for a friend. I thought the seller and product look ok and everything so I did.

However when I got it, It had no drivers with it or anything, and When I plugged it into my computer It did'nt install.
I contacted the seller and she said that it does not need any...hence the next bit!...

I told the friend I got this for, and he took it and tried it on a computer - it worked first time.

But now he has plugged it into his main computer, It seams to install, and names it Video Capture device, and reports it has no problems.

However when I go to My computer and try to open the webcam i get the message;

Video preview failure

Creation of the video preview failed.
Please check the device connection and make sure that the device is not being used by another application or user.


I then tried to open it using various software, such as MSN and PY Software, Active webcam.
I have also tried reinstalling the driver, searching for one, using windows update, plugging it into a different USB port. I have installed DirectX9, Followed the procedure of uninstalling, unplugging, and rebooting computer. And also just simply rebooting the computer.

All software I used game a simular webcam. I have run out of ideas to fix this, can anyone help please?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh I forgot to say...In all of these computers, we are running windows XP.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Can you tell me the Model number of this webcam and i'll try to find drivers for you


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

heyy CMM, or CCM lol, 

I wish I could, But it does'nt say on the webcam, and I cannot find it anywhere - Not even on the ad on ebay. 2 ticks - I will contact seller, and have another look on the ad. - Will post back in a mo!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi again,. I have contact seller, but for now the best I can do is give you a link to the ad on ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320155352436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011

Cheers


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Click on Start then right click on My Computer and click Mange and click Device Manager and can you find any of Webcam in there.... if you are unsure... send me a screenshot and i'll find it... If we are unsure then i advise you to download Everest... Everest find a product already on your computer and finds a link for firmware download...

Just go to Device Manager and find a Red x or Yellow ? and reply on the next reply :up:


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, Thanks CCM,

I have found the webcam in device manager, It is called Video Capture Device. It does not have any X or ? in device manager.

I will try Everest, see what that can come up with...will post back soon!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4181

Just to help ya... Good Software


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok thanks CMM!
This is a bit hard becuase I am using remote assistance on another computer to view my friends computer that the webcam is on!

I have installed everist, and found the webcam on there, The only other thing of interest I have found is 'Uknown Device' 

How do i get everest to find drivers?

Or basically - What should I do!?/

Many thanks


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

I have just also found 'USB composite device'

mean anything!?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Go to Device Manager.

Then click 
USB Controllers 
Sound, Video and Game Controllers

Take a screenshot and post in next reply


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, Sorry I will post back very soon!...I am just wating for the friend with the webcam to come online so I can get a screen shot of remote assistance!


watch this sapce please....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

No Problems!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi again!,

find the screen shot of my friends computer below! - Just like you instructed (I hope)


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

p.s I think the webcam device is actually listed in 'Images devices' in device manager


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Please post it


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Speakersrock said:


> Hi again!,
> 
> find the screen shot of my friends computer below! - Just like you instructed (I hope)


Its here is'nt it?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Image Device you say...

Please post it


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Image Device you say...
> 
> Please post it


lol..i'll try not be more than a day this time!....


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok..here we go lol...below!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

did you get the attachment of the original one you asked for?, USB, and sound, vid controllers?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> did you get the attachment of the original one you asked for?, USB, and sound, vid controllers?


Yes i got it all... But we not sure of Model... You sure there arent information attached to webcam?? Any information like GYUK632 or Sony something like that...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

ermmm....no its complealty blank..and the ebay seller has not emailed back either 

ermm..i don't reaaly know what to try next lol? Do you have any more ideas?
The guy who I am trying to get it to work for is a lasy thing as well..and will only let me do remote assis 4 like 2 secs, and can't b bothered to do screen shots or anything..which is really annoying!...when we are all trying to help him, so If you have no more sugestions..i think it might be wise to just give up lol!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I wont give up and that's my promise. 

I think i know the driver scanning software... but it's late, i'll send you one tomorrow


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, and Ok, thank you very much CMM
I look forward to u sending 2morrow then!, night 4 now!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Better edit it before Moderator see it, You might get smack from CookieGal


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks CMM lol, better now!XD


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you..

Now about that driver scanning...

www.driveragent.com do a scan... and bring me a result of

USB Video Device 
And Unknown device...

I think you cant download driver due to DriverAgnet wants money for drivers, but free scan anyway.

can you save the webpage... and put in ZIP file and post in next reply


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

woah! this guy really does need some work on his drivers lol...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hang on i got a idea.... send me a photo of webcam... any digital camera will do! then i could ask several people in TSG and other forum for product name... and contact Product and we might be lucky if they see the photo...

I hope your mate got camera!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

haha..i linked you on msn...but here it is again
http://img.inkfrog.com/pix/hkemartfrog/1_113______.jpg

that sounds a good idea lol...thanks dude..ur soo ausome!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I found the contact for HKEMarket... ask them for driver for your webcam... if they are unsure show them your photo ..

http://img.inkfrog.com/pix/hkemartfrog/1_113______.jpg


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

humm..I will do again...but just realised I must have forgotten to say! :S......

I contacted the seller before because the ad said it should have intsallation CD, but she contacted back and said it does'nt need driver, it is alwaready in windows.

You still want me to conatct again?

Thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Tell them it didnt work, could you give us the link for the driver or something to make webcam work


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

eyahe, u kno i was saying about that ima fixing to webcams with the same problem as this?...well the other 1 (the one I have'nt got you involved in) i got working by doing a windows update for them lol (vista this is)...whn my mate with the webcam we are working on here comes back on, I will do windows updtae on this and post back lol.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hopefully it will work... keep camera connect while update.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

the guys internet kick now lol...won't b back on till morn prolly lol..watch this space again pls!...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

and oki! ty..will do, and also I will email soumething like that to the ebay seller then...thanks 

/\ all emailed now!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

The poor guys intenet is still down...Will post back once its up and i updated, or whn i got responce from seller. Thanks again CMM


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

No Problem Matt


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

hey again!,

No reply from seller,
I have looked at windows update, But it's already enabled - so no joy there,
I twiddled with the hardware acceleration settings for video and stuff, but no luck there either!

I think ima cursed with them! - any more sugestions!?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Wait for contacter to contact you


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

oki! watch this space!....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

haha! exaclty...i might join u...She still has'nt responed from when I emailed her befre i opened this thread! :S


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

You're very welcome to sleep in my room but in separate bed


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

HAHAHA!!, I origanlly only mean the though if it, id sleep here...but if ur offering a sleep-over!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, bed full, mine messy!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

LOl, oh well..i bring air bed!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> LOl, oh well..i bring air bed!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Right.....here we go again 

The Hkemart has emiled back and said this;

"Dear friend 
this item can install to pc directly without the driver,
pls have a try,
hope your reply ,
best regard."

lol, We obviousaly know this, what shall we do now lol? emal back and say that we have tried several times and it still does'nt work?!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes... tell her


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok! thats what I shall do!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi again!...

I have not heard back form the message, But I left negative feedback a few days ago.
She has just requested for me to remove the feedback and said;
"I am sorry pls kindly cancel the feeback.this item can directly install to pc without driver.did it work well?"

I will cancel for now, and respondtelling her for a third time saying that it is not working!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

And give her a *SMACK*


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

haha!

no, no a bigger smack than that, more like this....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Ow...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Yo CCM, Guess what the seller said now!!??....

"Dear sir 
I'm sorry for delay reply because we are in holiday of national day last week. 
this item needn't a driver,you just need to connect it to your PC with the USB cable,then open the MSN or SKYPE,gear into your friend of the other side,it can be work. 
Pls try again. 
Best wishes 
Lily"


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ima still waitng to get hold of webcam here lol!...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Tell her it isnt working!!! if still not working, get a REFUND


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

lol!!..I have already done it! ....and proberbly it it way beyond her refund date now ...but I'll try!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Humm, Well I have asked her about what we discussed above, and this is what she has said now!;

Dear sir
what is your pc?windowXP or VISTA?
hope your reply.
best regards,
hkemart


I'll email back and tell her! ....just thought i'd keepyou updated!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Matt


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok Hi again CCM, still no responce from seller, and I have not been able to get webcam back here.
I have however used a program called drivermax (just like what you orgially sugested~) to check latest sriver and all that again...It syas it is lates i think!!

wanna give up yet lol?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> Ok Hi again CCM, still no responce from seller, and I have not been able to get webcam back here.
> I have however used a program called drivermax (just like what you orgially sugested~) to check latest sriver and all that again...It syas it is lates i think!!
> 
> wanna give up yet lol?


Errmm..... Wait n See... I got a interview later....


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

ok will do!

o.0..i just posted about that in Jesse's place...take a look


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi again, as always, I am still waiting for a responce from the seller, I have emailer her again and said that If I she does'nt give me useful help in the next two days I will leave her negative feedback again. So I guess, whatever happens, unless anyone has any more sugestions, this story will end in two days!...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> Hi again, as always, I am still waiting for a responce from the seller, I have emailer her again and said that If I she does'nt give me useful help in the next two days I will leave her negative feedback again. So I guess, whatever happens, unless anyone has any more sugestions, this story will end in two days!...


Ask her model of webcam please


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Right,
I had email back again before I asked that - it said;
Dear friend
i am sorry if you want a software to install the item to the pc.
i want to say this item can install to pc without CD driver.
pls have a try,
best regards.
Jane

I have emailed abut make and model before, But sent again, and added let me know hith two days or i will leave bad feedback (XD)


-However I was just looking through her feedback (which has become a lot more negative since I brought the webcam) - and found this, Funny, But worrying! - 

'Very bad EBAYER -36 DAY TO COME WAS TOLD IF I LEAVE BAD FEED I WILL GET BAD BACK	sam10660 (private) Oct-24-07 14:18
New power AC supply for Dell PA-1 PA-2 PA-4 PA-6 PA-8 ! (#320154273214)

lol-

we'll wait and see wut we get for us lol!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

aye, guess wut now CMM!
I said just simply if she could tell me what make and model it is - and got this;

Dear friend
I am sorry what system of your pc?
this item don't need driver ,it can be intalled directly.
hope your reply.
best regards.

Jane

o.0....Is she just some kindof parrot/robot lol!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> aye, guess wut now CMM!
> I said just simply if she could tell me what make and model it is - and got this;
> 
> Dear friend
> ...


I think i got a idea. Ask her if she can accept your System Information, and if she say yes, send her and let her investigate why webcam wont work, and she should give more information hopefully.

I know how to create a System Information from your PC but ask her if she can accept attachment.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

oki...I will do that...gd idea CMM :up:

Wld u post here, or ell meh on MSN or something how to create a system information.

Thanks again! *NON-GAYLY HUGS!*


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> oki...I will do that...gd idea CMM :up:
> 
> Wld u post here, or ell meh on MSN or something how to create a system information.
> 
> Thanks again! *NON-GAYLY HUGS!*


I'll think i'll better type it here, Will be helpful for other members.

Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Information

Then click File and Save to your computer and ready when she ask you.

Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hang on... When you doing a Windows Update, did you use Express or Custom?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

o.0 ermmm....express think...i shld have chosen somehting in custom?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Speakersrock said:


> o.0 ermmm....express think...i shld have chosen somehting in custom?


Sometimes driver you needed might hidden in custom, have a look in there


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

ok i will give it a go


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

With the webcam attached, go to www.belarc.com and d/l install and run. This free small program will tell you everything attached to your computer (model, s/n etc). Then when you have the model number go to www.driverguide.com (free but must register) and you should be able to d/l driver from there.
GOOD LUCK
vicks


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

ok i will give this a go too, thanks vicks, and dw..ima previousally meber of driver guide! 

Thanks :up:


----------

